# Outdoor Stove Mod.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Why couldn't you drill a hole in the back of the stove area and run the hose down. So it connect permanently.
I know i would still need to turn off and on the gas, but it would be nice with no hose running outside the camper.

What do you think?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Why couldn't you drill a hole in the back of the stove area and run the hose down. So it connect permanently.
> I know i would still need to turn off and on the gas, but it would be nice with no hose running outside the camper.
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds like a novel idea to me!
make sure you use some kind of bushing in the hole you drill so the rubber line doesn't get chafed or skinned up.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm, that actually sounds like it would work well. Good idea








Sure would make things a bit easier!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

SOunds like a good idea to me..


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it, and it should not be that hard to do. Keep us posted.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I wouldn't think you'd want the flexible hose inside the wall --- too many opportunities for it to get damaged and leak propane into the wall and inside of the trailer (Boom!).

My guess is that putting a flexible hose into the wall probably violates whatever passes for RV "code" in your state which may make you liable if your trailer goes up in flames (translation: insurance company wouldn't pay and you could end up in jail if anybody got hurt). A quick look at Oregon laws showed a whole section of regulations on RV's and Manufactured Homes.

(Not an attorney, nor to I play one on TV)

Ed


----------



## WAYoutbacker (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Larry

But did you stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night???java script:emoticon('







', 'smid_12')









Jack


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want the flexible hose inside the wall --- too many opportunities for it to get damaged and leak propane into the wall and inside of the trailer (Boom!).
> 
> My guess is that putting a flexible hose into the wall probably violates whatever passes for RV "code" in your state which may make you liable if your trailer goes up in flames (translation: insurance company wouldn't pay and you could end up in jail if anybody got hurt). A quick look at Oregon laws showed a whole section of regulations on RV's and Manufactured Homes.
> 
> ...


Ed...do you have the link to the Oregon Law sections on RV's?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ed...do you have the link to the Oregon Law sections on RV's?


I think it's somewhere here. They seem to be scattered a bit throughout the ORS (Oregon Revised Statutes).

I started at oregon.gov and worked by way to the ORS by doing a search.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Ed...do you have the link to the Oregon Law sections on RV's?


I think it's somewhere here. They seem to be scattered a bit throughout the ORS (Oregon Revised Statutes).

I started at oregon.gov and worked by way to the ORS by doing a search.

Ed
[/quote]

Thanks Ed!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing as Ed

Don


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

I believe it is a violation of code to run flexible rubber hose through a wall. Check the plumbing code numbers located on your TT and do a Google search. They may want to charge $ for a copy so in that case I would just call Keystone. I don't think it is just state law I believe it is national RV plumbing code which the RVA subscribes to. It's is a pain to get to but I think the gas fitting is inboard of the frame making it less apt to be damaged.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am going to have to go look, but I think the connection to the stove and the furnace on the inside is flexible pipe from the iron pipe outside. Wouldn't it makes sense to run the same type flexible hose to the outside stove?

Leon


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I am going to have to go look, but I think the connection to the stove and the furnace on the inside is flexible pipe from the iron pipe outside. Wouldn't it makes sense to run the same type flexible hose to the outside stove?
> 
> Leon


On mine it is copper and sleeved with a flexible black plastic. It may look flexible but is not.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

John is right.







I stand corrected.









Leon


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My previous trailer was a Rockwood product.
The outdoor stove had the same rubber hose on it as the Outback.
The gas connection was on the side of the trailer in a plastic hatch that looked just like the cover for the electrical cord.
You lifted the cover open and it had a rubber hose inside it with the female gas connector and valve.
The rubber hose was only about 6 inches long inside and then it changed over to copper line.
This was under the kitchen sink inside the cabinets. It came from the factory this way.
I'm not saying that it's legal, I'm just saying.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish I had my trailer at my house and could fiddle with such trivial things.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Flexible metal gas line is to make hookups easier, not to be constantly "flexed" by opening and closing the outside stove door. I think they do make a rotating gas fitting for this application, but I would not trust it enough to put on mine. The factory could have run the gas pipe up inside to the opening and put the quick disconnect there, but it is probably more costly and different on each model. Also easier to turn off if there is a problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This sounds like a great idea on the surface, but I do believe there are issues. I don't know if there is any kind of universal RV code, but there is surely a reason all the gas lines within the trailer are solid. And it's not because it is easier (cheaper) to install.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

